# ISFP, I think. You agree?



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Ok, I know I’ve done a lot of these typing things, but to be honest I always feel like I come off as fake on these things, so this time I’ll try to be as real as possible. It’s funny that when I first joined I thought I was an ENFJ & that people also used to type me as an ESFJ on here. lol 

Perfect Day: 
With 1 other person
-Eating at a cute little café outside, having coffee & sharing desert 
-Rollerblading down a sunny street holding hands, trying on things like sunglasses at small shops along the way 
-Riding in a convertible, with the top down, feeling the warm air on my face & hair blowing back 
-Playing my favorite sports, soccer & basketball 
-Going to a concert at night 
-& Doing it all while on vacation (cross country road trip?) 

Future House: 
-Big garden 
-Pictures all over the walls 
-Game room 
-Bedroom walls painted bright orange (cuz the color’s vibrant & happy) 
-Kitchen & living room with everything in red, black, & white (cuz it’s classy) 
-Kitchen- Cherry wood cabinets, & black walls with white tiles 
-Living room- Red walls, white leather couch, glass table 

Future jobs: 
-Child Psychologist (abnormal psych concentration) 
-Interior Designer 
-Restaurant Owner (Specifically a desert restaurant) 
-Homeschool kid(s) (But that’s not really a job, it’s too fun to be)

Future Daughter: 
-I don’t really plan on getting married, so I hope to adopt a kid by the time I’m 25 
-Charlotte Mae (What I want to name her) 
-Homeschool- Be able to teach her things anywhere (the park, a restaurant, etc.) with things like flashcards, without a tight schedule & make it fun 
-Do fun projects, like painting rooms & designing them however they like & doing crafts 
-Teach them instruments, like guitar & piano 

Hobbies: 
-Playing guitar 
-Playing sports 
-Writing (mostly song lyrics) 

Life Right Now: 
-19 yrs. old 
-Sophomore in college 
-After changing Majors/Minors a lot, I’m Majoring in Psychology & Minoring in Child in the Family 
-Random thought- I wish we could paint our dorm rooms! I mean, the next people could just change it, if they don’t like it 

TV Shows I Like: 
-90s shows like Friends, Full House, The Nanny, Boy Meets World, Reba, Saved by the Bell, The Fresh Prince of Bel Air, The Golden Girls, etc. 
-Law & Order: SVU 
-ABC Family shows like Pretty Little Liars, Chasing Life, Baby Daddy, etc. 
-Degrassi 
-Faking It 
-Finding Carter 
-Keeping Up With The Kardashians 
-E! News 
-Cooking shows 

Some Fav Characters: 
-Wizards of Waverly Place- Alex Russo 
-Life With Derek- Derek Venturi 
-Friends- Rachel Green 
-Boy Meets World- Shawn Hunter & Eric Matthews (Eric especially in the later yrs.) 
-Degrassi- Eli Goldsworthy, Fiona Coyne, Adam Torres, & Zoe Rivas 
-Saved by the Bell- Zack Morris 
-The Fresh Prince of Bel Air- Will Smith 
-Victorious- Cat Valentine & Jade West 

Background On Me: 
-Got in trouble in school a lot when I was little. Even jumped out of a window once. They thought I had ADHD, but I got tested & I don’t. 
-I do think I have anxiety disorders, though, & probably other things too 

Bucket List (Short Version): 
-Travel the world 
-Create a charity/ do a lot of charity work 

Fav Books: 
-Maximum Ride- James Patterson 
-Nineteen Minutes- Jodi Picoult 
-Nowhere But Up: The Story of Justin Bieber’s Mom- Pattie Mallette 

Songs I’m Listening To While Doing This: 
-Last Love Song- ZZ Ward 
-Shark in the Water- Christina Grimmie cover (real singer- VV Brown) 
-Demons- Christina Grimmie cover (real singer- Imagine Dragons) 
-Kiss You Inside Out- Hedley 
-Ain’t It Fun- Paramore 
-B-e-a-utiful- Megan Nicole 
-Cleaning Out My Closet- Eminem 
-Beautiful- Eminem 
-Anything But Ordinary- Avril Lavigne 
-My World- Avril Lavigne 
-Til I Forget About You- Big Time Rush 
-Unwell- Matchbox 20 
-The Reason- Hoobastank 
-Just The Girl- The Click Five 
-My Signature Move- Pink 
-One and Only- Liz Gillies cover (real singer- Adele) 
-Curiosity- Carly Rae Jepsen 
-Tug of War- Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know. You definitely seem like an SF and a lot of the activities you've listed seem like fun to me too but everything you posted is so orderly and planned. I mean, you've even decided you want to adopt a daughter by the time you're 25 and you've picked out a name for her and everything. That seems really alien to me. I have some long term professional and personal goals but the sensory details aren't ironed out yet ... I just figure I'll fix 'em the way I like when it comes to that. 

Like, I'd eventually like to settle down and have my own place but it hasn't occurred to me to choose any one particular way I want it to look, you know? I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

I guess your post kinda reminds me of some people pinterest boards. They're beautifully organized and planned and I spend hours admiring them but I would fail to recreate something like that without putting a lot of effort into it. I'm more haphazard in putting together stuff I like.

I know comparing other people to myself is a terrible way to type so I'm not going to say you can't be an ISFP but this much emphasis on planning in a Gen Z individual doesn't really vibe young SFP to me.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Mostly Harmless said:


> I don't know. You definitely seem like an SF and a lot of the activities you've listed seem like fun to me too but everything you posted is so orderly and planned. I mean, you've even decided you want to adopt a daughter by the time you're 25 and you've picked out a name for her and everything. That seems really alien to me. I have some long term professional and personal goals but the sensory details aren't ironed out yet ... I just figure I'll fix 'em the way I like when it comes to that.
> 
> Like, I'd eventually like to settle down and have my own place but it hasn't occurred to me to choose any one particular way I want it to look, you know?
> I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.
> ...


Well, I have an ESFP friend that has kids names picked out too. That's only one of the many names I like, but I've been thinking about these things my whole life. I just really wanna be a mom... Anyway, idk if I'm orderly. I mean, my room's still got my college stuff all over it & summer's more than half over. Also, I don't even have a job or drive yet. & I had changed my major alone 3 times the first semester of college. I don't even know what I'm thinking of doing after graduating. If I stick with psych I'll have grad school, but I feel like that will just put my life on hold for so much longer. I wish I could just take a trip across the country or backpack through Europe with no worries instead.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Oh & another one of my fav characters is Jesse on Full House. idk how I could forget him. He's possibly my favorite character EVER!!!


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

All I could get from this is: xSFP, probably only xxFx.
If you think you are an ISFP, please read about each cognitive function, don't entirely rely on letters.
ISFP functions are: Fi Se Ni Te

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

To be more specific, please answer these, I have tried to simplify it as much as possible:

1. A. Do you feel energized when being with people, talking and socializing, do you think while speaking? /OR / B. Do you feel less energy after being with people, talking and socializing, do you think before speaking? Extraverts gain energy from social interaction while Introverts lose energy from social interaction.
(Keep in mind Introversion is not associated with being shy or anxious.)

2. A. Do you find yourself imaginative, use metaphors, enjoy theories , think about the future more than the present /OR/ B. down-to-earth, realistic, stick to the facts, do not enjoy theories, think about the present moment?
I can see that you have pretty much all your life planned up, you seem to me like you look at the future more, but I can't tell.
ISFPs are known for living in the 'moment'. To describe myself, I naturally do not think about my future a lot. I'm described as taking words literally and find metaphors a little puzzling; moreover unnecessary.

3. You obviously seem like a feeler to me. I guess this step isn't needed.

4. A. Are you decisive, stick to a plan, know what you want, traditional/OR/ B. are you indecisive, change your mind a lot, keep your options free, action-oriented, engaged in surroundings
I see that you may be a judger because you have everything already planned to the tiniest bits of details, you know what you want and I highly doubt you could be an ISFP. Tests are not usually accurate.

I just came across this thread, I hope it helps you type yourself.
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/280778-my-typing-mechanisms.html#post8729521


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Hmmm I'm getting an ESFP or ESFJ vibe. The reason I say extrovert is because everything you've written about has a lot to do with the external world-- not that introverts ignore the world! You've told me about what you like to do, sensations, fun things (Se), things you like to do, what you want to do, TV Shows and and other things you like. It all is very connected to the external world. 

It's not that introverts don't like TV shows or going out and doing things. But an ISFP is a Fi-dom, and would probably write about their inner world. Their dreams, feelings, and go into depth about their relationships with people and how that reflects their self. They do have Se in their auxiliary but they are Fi-dom first and foremost, and I'm not getting that from the OP. Introverts are more depth than breadth, and your OP has a lot of breadth.

ESFP and ESFJ are not all that similar when you get down to it. The reason I propose those two is because I am definitely getting SF! And I'm getting a strong E. I'm not familiar myself enough with the difference between Pe+Ji vs Je+Pi (ESFP and ESFJ respectively) to give further insight on that.

My two cents.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Double post but I also just noticed that your OP is very organized! It's in a list format, it's got sections! That's such an organized way of presenting information. (Fe + Si, possibly?) That makes me lean towards ESFJ, but once again, I don't have too much experience with ESFX so the validity of that could be questioned.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

@kittenmogu
Pretty much same here. I suspect she is an ExFJ, having everything planned up shows that she might be quiet decisive.
I think she might be more of an ENFJ because she put a lot of detail in what she wants her future to be.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

mikan said:


> @kittenmogu
> Pretty much same here. I suspect she is an ExFJ, having everything planned up shows that she might be quiet decisive.
> I think she might be more of an ENFJ because she put a lot of detail in what she wants her future to be.


Ah yeah I see what you're saying. I'm feeling that.

It seems like this thread attracted quite a few ISFPs  For good measure-- if three ISFPs feel like you don't seem like an ISFP that's as helpful as it gets.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

@kittenmogu Yup!


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

More about me: I hate when teachers count being on time towards your grade, because I've been late repeatedly to some classes. Also, I don't get why we can't paint our dorm rooms or in high school our lockers. I love playing pranks on people too! Oh & when I was little I'd run off a lot to middle school that was attached to the elementary school or I'd just run out & sit on the steps of one of the school's staircases. I even started walking to the park once. lol & the biggest thing in life that bothers me is when people abuse kids or animals.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

& I can't stand when people hate on celebrities or think that they should be role models.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Would an ExFJ drop everything immediately for a vacation? Or find it fun to basically get lost on purpose & just explore?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Why does it seem like more of a struggle for me than other people to figure out my type? Ughhh


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm having a hard time relating to a lot of what you said. It could also be an age difference, though. When I was in HS/college I was a lot more social, so I seemed like more of an extrovert. 

I believe someone else said to look at the functions not just the individual letters and I think that would really help.

Oh, and I might be an odd P because I'm rarely late, normally I'm 10 to 30 minutes early!


----------

